# Sony's rumored FS-700 and Canon C300 problems...tough day for Canon video



## peederj (Mar 30, 2012)

Over at EOSHD they have suggested Sony's going to drop an FS-700 with 4K video for $8000 at NAB:

http://www.eoshd.com/content/7710/the-sony-nex-fs700-4k-for-8k

Meanwhile, there are reports of nasty highlight fringing on the twice-as-expensive 1080p C300 coming from several sources:

http://nofilmschool.com/2012/03/purple-green-fringing-c30/

Wow rough day today for Canon's new Cinema division. The D800 beat up and may have accelerated the 5D3's launch (though it looks like the 5D3 is a better video camera even with its faults), now this... :-\


----------



## gene_can_sing (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm really happy about this. Canon just got CHECKED big time by Sony. Sony is really hungry, Canon is just complacent in video as they have shown in their recent, very lackluster video offerings. Even Nikon seems to have passed them with the D800.

The C-300 is way over priced and the 4K Sony will just destroy that camera especially at 1/2 the price.. The 4K EOS better be good, and if anything, this will force Canon to improve it instead of just releasing their usual lackluster video offering.

I'm really happy. Canon finally is getting their reality check. They have to make competitive products now.


----------



## justsomedude (Mar 31, 2012)

gene_can_sing said:


> I'm really happy. Canon finally is getting their reality check. They have to make competitive products now.



+1

Competition is great. The D800 and the FS-700 will force Canon to innovate and offer better products. Let's see what they do with this opportunity.


----------



## psolberg (Apr 1, 2012)

justsomedude said:


> gene_can_sing said:
> 
> 
> > I'm really happy. Canon finally is getting their reality check. They have to make competitive products now.
> ...



Indeed. the sony/nikon partnership in the still world producing amazing sensors like the D800, and the big budget of R&D and video expertise from sony, which even owns its own movie studios, are going to give canon a run for the dollars it is used to taking from granted over the last few decades. everybody wins. Add to the picture RED, and panasonic. If canon thinks it is going to easily run away with the video market, they are very much mistaken.


----------



## peederj (Apr 2, 2012)

O. M. G..

http://www.eoshd.com/content/7748/4k-ready-sony-fs700-officially-announced

240fps at full, non-line-skipped 1080p, with a 4K recorder add on in the pipeline. $8000.

The C300 will stop selling altogether if this FS700 has subjective IQ comparable to its specs. And note the Metabones adapter for $400 according to EOSHD gives full electronic functionality to Canon EF glass on the Sony E mount cameras.

Curtains for Canon Cinema if they have no means of responding!


----------



## Chad (Apr 3, 2012)

I am looking to buy a large sensor video camera that is not a stills DSLR. I don't typically like Sony products in general, but WILL buy that FS700 at release if there's nothing comparable in that price range on the way this year from Canon! Hope some big things go down at NAB. 

That FS700 looks like what a lot of people have been waiting for!


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Apr 4, 2012)

If it kills the C300 then it must also kill their own PMW3 which is just getting off the ground, so I doubt it. My guess is that it will be competition for the Canon Cinema-DSLR, and nothing more.


----------



## koolkurkle (Apr 5, 2012)

> If it kills the C300 then it must also kill their own PMW3 which is just getting off the ground, so I doubt it. My guess is that it will be competition for the Canon Cinema-DSLR, and nothing more.



When I first read this, I thought you nailed it. However, it's a rough world out there and things are changing at Sony. 

“Sony’s high-quality, advanced products for business use can help our consumer unit lead the market,” Hirai said today. “We will speed up development of products and promote cooperation.” 


http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-04-05/sony-says-professional-products-to-help-consumer-unit.html.


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Apr 5, 2012)

Interesting article, but I think the devices mentioned above are all considered "professional" from that articles perspective. 

I think Sony, is trying to be more competitive in the consumer sweet spot for tech, which exist somewhere <$1000. To become profitable they are going to have to sell millions of gadgets, not thousands of pro units. They also need to do a better job of marketing their software. ACID Pro, SoundForge, and VegasPro are all awesome, yet under-appreciated programs.


----------



## Canon-F1 (Apr 10, 2012)

sony has reported a net loss of 6.4 billion .. sony is not hungry.. sony is STARVING.

i would not buy into sony camera gear.. who knows how long they will build it.


----------

